# need help with Tank divider



## Double_d (Apr 4, 2012)

hello i'm trying to find something that i can make into a tank Divider to put in a 25 gallon to split some fish up.
i'm looking for some cheap materials that i can make into the tank divider .Does anyone have any idea where to get these materials ?
i don't want to go buy the one in the lfs i bought one before but it kept being pushed down and waste of $25 .... -_- 
so if you can help me out thanks a lot !


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Check the attached Pic, it may fit your need.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

clear plexiglass?









Some ppl use this
Plaskolite | Egg Crate White Louver - 23.75 Inch x 47.75 Inch | Home Depot Canada


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I use egg crate lens cover. Can be purchased at RONA or HOME DEPOT for $15 or less. It measures 24" x 48" and can be cut down to size. The pic shows one in use in my 90G tank.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice fish Ninez! Always loved that Argentea. Just have no room for a dedicated tank. 

Yeah, clear plexi looks the best and you can secure with suction cups if you are looking for a temporary divider. Just use some zip ties and attach the suction cup to a hole in the plexi. And like Ninez said, eggcrate will also work in the same way.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Egg crate was going to be my suggestion as well. easy to cut to size and cheap.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would prefer a piece of plexiglass but it is not cheap. Besides you have to drill all the holes yourself. I do not have the time for that job.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thin plexi isn't too bad at Home Depot. You don't need thick stuff for a divider. But yeah, that's alot of holes to drill out but shouldn't take that long with a power drill.



sunshine_1965 said:


> I would prefer a piece of plexiglass but it is not cheap. Besides you have to drill all the holes yourself. I do not have the time for that job.


----------



## Double_d (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow ok thanks everyone some good ideas will check out home depot later on !


----------

